# Crossover and LPF



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

AVR: Denon 1911 (7.1)
Front: Jamo S606
Center: Polk audio S245
Surround:Boston Acoustic CS23 (crossover freq: 2700 Hz)
Surround back: Boston Acoustic CS23
Subwoofer: Boston Acoustic CS Sub10 (10" woofer, freq response: 32 to 150 Hz, Crossover freq: 40 Hz to 180 /24 octave lowpass)

What is the best setting for crossover for this setup?

I have set this at
Front: 80 Hz
Center: 200 Hz
Surround & S Back: 250 Hz

SW mode: LFE+ Main
LPF for LFE: 150 Hz

Is it ok? Please comment.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd drop the XO for the center to 80Hz (speaker is rated down to 55Hz) and the XO for the surrounds and back to 150Hz (speakers rated down to 120Hz). Then I would turn OFF LFE+Main and lower the LPF for LFE to 120Hz.

How did you choose that you have now? Did Audyssey/Denon auto setup set those? Have you run Audyssey?


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes... I did audessey.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Thx Rubin,

I opted for LFE+Main because of additional support from Sub.
As I raised earlier, should I replace my Jamo S606 with JBL ES90?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I have my center XO somewhere around 100-120hz. Even though it can play well below 80hz (in fact, Audyssey usually sets it at 60-70hz).
The problem is the sound from frequencies below 100hz. The speaker out in the open sounds great with a lower crossover (60-80hz). But when placed near the tv, the sound changes, male voices gets boxy sounding (there is a technical term for this occurance but I can't remember). Raising the XO for the center channel brings the sound back to normal.
I used to be able to lessen this problem using an external equalizer. Then when Audyssey came along, I thought it could fix the problem. Audyssey does help, but does not get rid of the problem.

"...should I replace my Jamo S606 with JBL ES90?"
The JBL ES is what I was planning on buying until I heard the JBL Studio line, I got the S312. The S312 is much more spacious and 3 dimentional sounding than the ES90 (I heard them side by side, huge difference). I don't know how the ES90 compares to the Jamo S606.
All 3 front speakers should be the same model for best cohesion of sound.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Dhaka said:


> I opted for LFE+Main because of additional support from Sub.
> As I raised earlier, should I replace my Jamo S606 with JBL ES90?


You asked if the settings were OK and they seemed to me to be a little strange. But something must have provoked your query.

In-room response is often vastly different from lab measurements and Audyssey is intended to compensate for much of that. However, some people do not want the target relatively-flat response and desire to bump up the bass by using LFE+Main.

So, what are your problems?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gdstupak said:


> But when placed near the tv, the sound changes, male voices gets boxy sounding (there is a technical term for this occurance but I can't remember).


SBIR.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

I ran Audyssey & it set XO 
Front: full band (40 Hz)
Center: full band (40 Hz)
Sorround: 80 Hz
S Back: 90 Hz
LPF: 100 Hz
But it sounds dull to me.
So I have changed it to 
Front: 60
Center: 80
Sorround & S. Back: 120
LPF: 120


----------

